# US NAVY Project ICEX



## FastTrax (Jan 20, 2021)

https://sites.google.com/alaska.edu/icex2020

www.norad.mil/Newsroom/Article/2104840/us-navy-kicks-off-icex-2020-in-arctic-ocean/

www.navytimes.com/news/your-navy/2020/03/05/in-a-thawing-era-icex-2020-kicks-off-up-north/

www.militarynews.com/norfolk-navy-flagship/u-s-navy-completes-icex-2020/article_4c141cb8-6790-11ea-b602-bb7b0dc50930.html

www.arctictoday.com/u-s-navy-submarines-surface-near-the-north-pole-as-icex-2020-gets-underway/

www.thebarentsobserver.com/ru/node/583

www.defense.gov/observe/photo-gallery/igphoto/2020161096/

www.ktoo.org/2016/03/30/with-record-low-sea-ice-crack-force-navy-camp-evacuation/

www.dvidshub.net/image/6130649/life-ice-camp-seadragon

www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/32552/navy-filmed-russian-maritime-patrol-planes-buzzing-their-arctic-submarine-base-camp

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ICEX:_US_Navy_Mission_in_Arctic


----------

